# Benefits



## bethh05 (Nov 10, 2011)

I recently received a email about remote coding positions, and it stated that health benefits are offered throught the AAPC. Does anyone have any idea what kind of benefits the AAPC has? Thanks!!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Nov 10, 2011)

If you go to the top of the page and click under resources there is information about health insurance. You can possibly get a reduced rate with some medical insurance companies if you are an AAPC member.


----------

